# Friends and I



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Couple of friends and I barring the cold MN weather for a smoke this winter!


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

sperickson91 said:


> Couple of friends and I barring the cold MN weather for a smoke this winter!
> View attachment 34381


I don't know if my picture is showing up


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

It's showing up. Reminds me of Fargo. Lol.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> It's showing up. Reminds me of Fargo. Lol.


Fargo LOL


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

It was freezing that day haha I've never been to Fargo yet sounds like hell


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It's showing up. Reminds me of Fargo. Lol.


Kind of reminds me of the Three Stooges. Just kidding. Go Bulldogs.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha we dressed like bums that day I enjoyed the fur hat


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Arn't you guys cool with cigars hanging out your mouths.lol, nice picture!


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol trying to look thug and manly will freezing our asses off


----------

